# How to make the slot in a Wa handle?



## greasedbullet (Jun 10, 2013)

How do you make the slot in Wa handles? I have attempted to try drilling multiple holes in a straight line, but that doesn't seem to be working out very well. I understand that you start with a pilot hole, but then what? Is there some kind of weird file? Also are there any good tutorials out there?

Any help/tips are appreciated.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 10, 2013)

Needle files help, but take a long time. Someone here posted about cutting off a piece of bandsaw and gluing it to a handle to do the trick. 
I usually drill a larger hole than I would normally consider necessary, and I have a cheap little hand saw I got from Lowes that I finish up with-it's like a drywall saw.
I'll try to post a pic later if you can't find one.


----------



## greasedbullet (Jun 10, 2013)

I found a pic. I'll pick one up and give it a try. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Stumblinman (Jun 10, 2013)

Maybe try google ? you can search easily and find lots of threads already created on many topics. 
for example: in search box type: tang hole site:kitchenknifeforums.com
lots of examples there


----------



## greasedbullet (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks that helped a lot. I tried using the KKF search bar to no avail, but google has all the answers. I should have tried there first.


----------



## pkjames (Jun 10, 2013)

i asked similar questions before. 
one good way is to drill a bigger hole in the handle, then smaller ones for the ferrule. 
when you are installing the handle, make a tight fit slot on the ferrule and fill the void with epoxy. It worked out quite well for me. 

I also tried to use small files, but that took forever!


----------



## JMJones (Jun 11, 2013)

Drilling a pilot hole and using an appropriate sized broach can be a fairly simple way to remove material in a controlled manner that does not take a ton of time. Also using a jewelers saw, works well on the ferrule to make the slot and they are simple cheap tools that can be used for a lot of little detail things.


----------

